# R A V E in Cirencester



## Bruce Boogie (Dec 1, 2014)

I visited RAVE on Wednesday and what a friendly hangout and roster it is. Sofas, papers, tables and a first class view of all that goes on behind their wall of glass.

The house coffee was GREAT and so was the welcome.

Bought some coffee and will start on it on Sunday.

Well worth popping in.


----------



## Mr O (Jan 14, 2015)

Great to hear, I love it when you can see the place and people in action. Is it ok just to turn up or appointment only?

Mr O


----------



## r.bartlett (Jun 22, 2014)

just turn up they have parking outside (it's on an industrial estate) and a small coffee shop. have a chat about what they can offer and they will bag it up.

I tend to buy a 1kg of signature and try two or three 250gms of something different


----------



## truegrace (Jan 29, 2014)

Never had a bad coffee from there, well worth popping in if you are ever in the area


----------



## cirenpeter (Dec 24, 2014)

Its an excellent location, just over 1 mile from my house


----------



## Mr O (Jan 14, 2015)

r.bartlett said:


> just turn up they have parking outside (it's on an industrial estate) and a small coffee shop. have a chat about what they can offer and they will bag it up.
> 
> I tend to buy a 1kg of signature and try two or three 250gms of something different


Its about 60/70 miles from me but I will be passing close by in April


----------



## hotmetal (Oct 31, 2013)

I would be in there all the time if I lived nearer! I've had the (now discontinued) Fudge and the Signature and enjoyed them both. Although my regular coffee shop in Ealing (Café Zee) also roasts on the premises. They only do their house blend though and are happy to sell you bags of it in person, but not really for mail order. They basically roast for themselves and sell whole bean to people who want it. But basically it's a café with a Geisen at the back.


----------



## Bruce Boogie (Dec 1, 2014)

Its a coffee shop on the edge of an industrial estate, workers pop in for coffee. Drop in for a cup of coffee or a bag of beans. Mention CFUK, no discount but it good for everyone.

The glass wall means that you can see everything going on.


----------



## paul whu (Sep 25, 2014)

The glass wall effect is pretty cool but I see more weighing and packing than roasting whenever I go. Always enjoy a good service in there though whatever happens.


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

paul whu said:


> The glass wall effect is pretty cool but I see more weighing and packing than roasting whenever I go. Always enjoy a good service in there though whatever happens.


We're you in there today? The roasting is done out back now as well on the loring


----------



## paul whu (Sep 25, 2014)

I haven't been for a couple of weeks now but I am there reasonably frequently. It's about 25 minutes from my home so it doesn't require too much effort. Happy to see a thriving business particularly one which deals in the finer things in life!


----------



## CamV6 (Feb 7, 2012)

Not only is Rave great to visit but there's a fantastic ice cream place next door too


----------



## grumpydaddy (Oct 20, 2014)

Are they (Rave) open on Saturday and if so what hours ?


----------



## Spazbarista (Dec 6, 2011)

9-12


----------



## DoubleShot (Apr 23, 2014)

Think I shall pop into Rave for a coffee or two plus to pick up a good supply of beans once I've finished the batch I have coming from Stewartscoffees.


----------

